# Any Tractor radio Experts?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I recently purchased a Kubota tractor in need of a new stereo, so I purchased a Pioneer AM/FM/AUX input radio for $59 from Walmart and tossed it in. All went fine. Put new Pioneer speakers in, too. Stupidly, I already lost the owners manual or I accidently threw it away.

So I notice on this one I installed and the newer stereos, there's a tiny door with a USB socket behind the door.

Is this only used for charging an I-phone? When I plug a USB cord into the USB socket, the screen on the stereo says

"N/A USB". I'm like "N/A USB"???? What does it mean? Its a USB plug!

Even more strange, in my Massey Ferguson, it already came with a similar Pioneer stereo, but this one's USB socket not only charges my phone, but through the same USB plug, it also allows me to listen to music stored on my phone, or programs, like "I heart radio", which I really like because we have CRAP radio reception and the stations suck anyway. So while I play a local talk show static free from my I-phone through my stereo, it also charges the phone at the same time. Thats really cool. One kooky thing about this radio is it has no AM. I've never seen a car (tractor) stereo without AM. I've pushed every button and all I see is "FM" or "AUX".

So the Pioneer radio I just bought only charges the phone and it has the message "N/A USB". Anyone know what I'm talking about or know anything about this??


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Can’t find a model number to google the manual?


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If it's like mine it's made to plug a memory stick in with music downloaded on it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Swv.farmer said:


> If it's like mine it's made to plug a memory stick in with music downloaded on it.


You mean like one of those little thumb drives?


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

Yep, a thumb drive USB is probably what it's designed for. Your phone isn't formatted in a way that it understands. It's a bit more complex than the old AUX cables that simply ran the sound data. If the radio has an AUX port, that would likely be your solution for playing (but not powering) the phone. Sad that the radio doesn't have AM on it.. I recently bought a cheap walmart brand radio to install in my Case, haven't put it in yet, I'll have to check if it has that. I just assumed.....


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

You play recorded music stored on the USB thumb drive. Some units allow you to use the usb port to allow you to play music stored on your phone.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Save a bunch of MP3's to a thumb drive and plug it in. That's what it's for. Though that technology is obsolete by today's standards, which now everything is Bluetooth and the inferior sound quality that comes with it.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Thumb drives might be out dated, but they are cheap, reliable and sound quality is so much better than CD or Blue Tooth.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

ozarkian said:


> Thumb drives might be out dated, but they are cheap, reliable and sound quality is so much better than CD or Blue Tooth.


Bluetooth, yes, but don't know how you can claim better than CD. Thumb drive is compressed mp3 format which is lesser quality than CD.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

True, but thumb drives don't skip with bumps......CD is very outdated technology for music. But I would still prefer to listen to a CD than TD, satellite radio is my choice unless it's MLB pennant/playoff time. Still compressed digital sound but better than the analog choices. Just kinda pricey when all are added together.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> True, but thumb drives don't skip with bumps......CD is very outdated technology for music. But I would still prefer to listen to a CD than TD, satellite radio is my choice unless it's MLB pennant/playoff time. Still compressed digital sound but better than the analog choices. Just kinda pricey when all are added together.....


I discovered earlier last month that I still had a CD in one tractors CD player. I hadn't listened to a CD for ages. But that Metallica CD is getting some play recently.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Hayjosh said:


> Bluetooth, yes, but don't know how you can claim better than CD. Thumb drive is compressed mp3 format which is lesser quality than CD.


You are correct. However,digital formats are compressed compared to analog formats. LP (albums). USB thumb drives can literally store days worth of music compared to a CD. CD's tend to skip when bouncing around in a tractor. There lies the rub, how good is any music going to sound in a harsh agricultural environment?


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

If anyone can claim to hear the difference in a running machine between a CD and MP3... you probably are going to go deaf soon anyhow... just sayin.

FWIW... my 5 year old daughter knows what records are but not what CDs are.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Frantz said:


> If anyone can claim to hear the difference in a running machine between a CD and MP3... you probably are going to go deaf soon anyhow... just sayin.
> 
> FWIW... my 5 year old daughter knows what records are but not what CDs are.


Doug, you need to go for a spin in a later model John Deere.....I can barely hear my square baler pound....I even open the back window on occasion to listen when I think I have heard a "odd" sound.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

Feel free to drop if off, I still have 35 acres to cut! The 1980s Case I have is the closest thing to modern, but I'm doing everything with my Farmall this year, ear muffs, and ear buds under that.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Frantz said:


> If anyone can claim to hear the difference in a running machine between a CD and MP3... you probably are going to go deaf soon anyhow... just sayin.
> 
> FWIW... my 5 year old daughter knows what records are but not what CDs are.


True that, I forgot the context. I could for sure hear the difference in Bluetooth-even in a tractor. I just can't do Bluetooth. But I was also a professional concert sound engineer for 8 years so my ears are a little more discriminating than most.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I guess it is not all that important to me. I put a new radio in my tractor, and I just happens to have a CD, but I don't have any CD's in the tractor; I have never even tried it out. If I could have gotten a cassette player I would have. I still have all my cassettes from my teenage years. Now my swather does have cassette, but it does not work. I mostly have it in the tractor just for some other noise other than my singing. When I am in the truck I usually have it tuned to the AM talk radio, but in the equipment all I can pickup on AM is static.


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

AM likes to have something to bounce off of up to the antenna and a overall better antenna system. I'm lucky to live pretty close to a pretty powerful AM station so I can get by with less, but if you're a little further out you need to pay more attention to how you pick up the air waves.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Frantz said:


> AM likes to have something to bounce off of up to the antenna and a overall better antenna system. I'm lucky to live pretty close to a pretty powerful AM station so I can get by with less, but if you're a little further out you need to pay more attention to how you pick up the air waves.


I am pretty sure that I am picking up the engine on AM. FM comes in just fine.


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

CowboyRam said:


> I am pretty sure that I am picking up the engine on AM. FM comes in just fine.


Antenna is probably not grounded correctly.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm happy to listen to anything of any format as long as it drowns out the tinnitus. I can't not listen to something while doing anything... Keeps the ringing at bay and keeps me from being alone with my thoughts... Lots of stuff rattling around up there....

Also be careful when around loud machines. I know everyone talks about pto safety and being alert and awake but your hearing does have a way of sneaking away. I'm 30 and have been told that hearing aids are going to be a must later. I'm on meds for tinnitus and can't sleep at night with out a fan on high to dumb it down. Protect yourself.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I suggest spending a few more bucks for a bluetooth radio.Well worth it.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

You may need to change the format of the data settings on your phone to media/share then it might play when plugged in to that radio. 
If your bluetooth doesn't play music back good you need a better phone/software and a better head set! My Chevy truck sounds much better playing stuff off my phone than normally through its own system! Should have opted for the Nose option ...
I use my little Creative Labs Nuvi in my tractors' usb port for a very VERY nice sound experience!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I cannot see the display on my Pioneer radio during the day. I do not have an operators manual.
When it's dark or shadows, it's visible.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

While on the subject of radios, does anybody even make a old school radio anymore? You know with two knobs? I need to replace several radios but loath to whack a square hole out for the new radios to fit, lose a lot of the support in the original opening if you start cutting.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

www.triplertractors.com/electrical.html

Triplertractors has a two knob radio made. Kind of spendy though. I'd look on amazon or ebay, bet there is one being made somewhere.

update: did a search for "two knob car stereo" on amazon and quite a few came up. Also quite spendy but look rather nice. I like the two knob chevy one even though I'm not a chevy guy.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> While on the subject of radios, does anybody even make a old school radio anymore? You know with two knobs? I need to replace several radios but loath to whack a square hole out for the new radios to fit, lose a lot of the support in the original opening if you start cutting.


I have this one, would it work for you?


----------

